# How will city like Tokyo be like in next 50 years?



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

It already been accepted as the most futuristic city on the Earth.
How do you imagine it to be like in next 50 years?
Flying cars, humanoid robots on streets......everything like StarWar city?


----------



## Dreamliner (Jul 18, 2005)

Accepted by whom?


----------



## centreoftheuniverse (Nov 16, 2005)

^ Uh oh, here we go again. I smell a city vs. city coming.


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

accepted by almost everyone, it's common knowledge and silly to dispute it.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

:nuts:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I think it will be bigger, even greater, have more skyscrapers and be a lot more multicultural.


----------



## Robert Stark (Dec 8, 2005)

I'v herd that Tokyo is declining.


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

flying cars and all that stuff is bullshit
those people who lived in the '50's had the same thoughts about the future (2000) flying cars etc. Where are they? none..
The only differents are the people, maybe some 1000+ towers


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

How will Tokyo look like 50 years from now?


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

Tokyo would've built alot more talls (and REALLY talls) and will probably have a far better transport system than any of today's cities.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

It's really nobody's guess. At the end of WW2, who would've thought that 50 years later the Tokyo bay area would be such a futuristic metropolis of 30 million?


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

I see lots of service robots on the streets of tokyo. Mostly to guide old people and for advertisment. And some will sell drinks and porn.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Dreamliner61 said:


> Accepted by whom?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=314262


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Are we forgetting how Fujiyama is still active? 
So who knows...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Aquamadoor said:


> Are we forgetting how Fujiyama is still active?
> So who knows...


If anything happens to Tokyo, the city can easily be rebuilt again.


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

Robert Stark said:


> I'v herd that Tokyo is declining.


how?


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Japan's population is declining, so that could also be the case for Tokyo.

The city won't be multicultural (baka gaijin), the concrete "mafia" will ensure that there won't be any futuristic glass and steel skyscrapers. A former gothic lolita will be the mayor and the newest Johnny's Entertainment boyband will still rule the daily oricon charts (long live the "fangirls"). Irie Saaya will be 62 years old and Morning Musume will hold a audition for the 39th generation.

Who knows what will happen, it will be good, bad or ugly! You've got to love it!!


----------



## GaryinSydney (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh MomoChan my little peach, i do hope that your racist comment "Baka Gaijin" was only in jest?

I think it inevitable that foreigner phobic societies like Japan & South Korea will face decline if they don't allow immigration.

However, maybe that's preferable to the issues now being faced by the "western" world and their immigrant communities?


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

GaryinSydney said:


> I think it inevitable that foreigner phobic societies like Japan & South Korea will face decline if they don't allow immigration.


Hey,
Why South Korea out of the blue here?
Aren't we talking about TOKYO,JAPAN? huh????

Also, South korea is already jam full
and very small courtry (smillar size of Jordan, Iceland and Portugal) with Big population of almost 50 million already.
To make matters worse, its territory is almost 70% mountainous.

Anyway, go on talking about Tokyo, 
Don't bring in and implicate South Korea here.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Anyway, Tokyo after 50 may not exactly look like Akira's version of Neo Tokyo but I would like to see the visionary scrapers in there like Sir Norman Foster's Millennium Tower, Dynamic Intelligence Building, Skycity 1000, X-Seed 4000 and more


----------

